# Which light bar



## TheYardBarber (Oct 10, 2011)

I am stuck between the SnM bar 360, the axixtech mb30, and the Whalen mini century 16"

Which one should I get

Or any other suggestions you might have. ($200 or less range)


----------



## nixray (Jan 31, 2008)

I'd go with the Whelen (not sure what/who Whalen is?)
Parts/service etc is proven w/Whelen. 
What do I use personally? SoundOff. (They're HQ'ed 15 min away from my town).


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Never heard of Whalen.


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

the axixtech mb30, great little light bar. I like it, very bright even during the day


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2014)

The Whelen Mini Century is an absolute steal for that price. You really can't go wrong


----------



## TheYardBarber (Oct 10, 2011)

[email protected];1843051 said:


> The Whelen Mini Century is an absolute steal for that price. You really can't go wrong


It's the 16" that's about 195 w shipping. I'm stuck between the whelen and the ebar360 now.

I hear a lot of good things about both. The ebar 360 just looks better to me. But everyones saying whelen. I wish I could find some lights locally so I could see them in person


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2014)

TheYardBarber;1843153 said:


> I wish I could find some lights locally so I could see them in person


We may not be local and don't offer those specific bars you're looking at, but we do have a 7-day return policy on our mini bars. You could buy one of each and see which you liked best if you really wanted 

Just to throw our hat in the ring, here are the mini bars we offer:
http://advancedwarninglights.com/interior-lightbars/mini-lightbars.html

The Feniex Cobra Mini is an American made product and I can get you some special pricing if interested.

- Tom


----------



## FSLC (Nov 5, 2012)

I like both bars, but i personally would go with the Whelen. The century 16" has two rear and forward facing leds like the ebar360 however with it also having linear corner modules i think it will be brighter and offer greater off axis warning.


----------



## truckitup (Aug 21, 2011)

[email protected];1843051 said:


> The Whelen Mini Century is an absolute steal for that price. You really can't go wrong


I ordered my 22" light bar from Tom on Friday, and got it today. Looks and works great.

Thanks Tom.


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

Whelen Century is one of the most popular bars we offer and very bright. The Axixtech is the smallest of the 3. Our house is also a great little bar.


----------



## TheYardBarber (Oct 10, 2011)

Strobesnmore;1845658 said:


> Whelen Century is one of the most popular bars we offer and very bright. The Axixtech is the smallest of the 3. Our house is also a great little bar.


I actually ended up ordering your ebar360...

I tell you what this light as awesome. I couldn't be happier. I hope it lasts long because this is a bright light!


----------



## mranum (Jan 16, 2013)

TheYardBarber;1847705 said:


> I actually ended up ordering your ebar360...
> 
> I tell you what this light as awesome. I couldn't be happier. I hope it lasts long because this is a bright light!


I bought that light bar last year. Never had an LED before but I was amazed at the brightness. I love it.

ussmileyflag


----------



## TheYardBarber (Oct 10, 2011)

mranum;1848653 said:


> I bought that light bar last year. Never had an LED before but I was amazed at the brightness. I love it.
> 
> ussmileyflag


Me too! I tried it out the other day and night and it is way brighter than I thought it would be. At night i just about blinded myself looking at it


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

Glad you like the bar. Any issues let us know now let's bring on the snow cause I'm ready. Well almost. Still picking up my yard.


----------



## TheYardBarber (Oct 10, 2011)

Strobesnmore;1848722 said:


> Glad you like the bar. Any issues let us know now let's bring on the snow cause I'm ready. Well almost. Still picking up my yard.


Thanks again!


----------



## Dash Flash (Jan 17, 2014)

*All the light bars mentioned are excellent products and you won't be disappointed with any of them.

We offer a light bar that is just as bright as those major brands, but factory-direct and with fewer frills and, therefore, a lower cost. Instead of 20 to 50 flash patterns, the Magnum™ has 8 (do you really need 50 flash patterns?).

We have sold hundreds of Magnums™ to plow operators. Before making a decision on a bar, at least take a look at the Magnum™.

Until November 31, mention PLOWSITE for a 10% discount!








FEATURES:


Fourteen (14) light heads (as many as some full-size lightbars) consisting of 56 Generation 3 High Output TIR4 LEDs
360° visibility!
Cigarette lighter plug with 9' of cord.
Four adjustable strong neodymium cluster magnets with silicone rubber covers to a prevent scratching vehicle's paint (Not recommended for highway speeds)
Eight selectable flash patterns
Separate Pattern switch on lighter plug ("remembers" last pattern selected
Clear polycarbonate dome
Heavy-duty aluminum base
Optional LED colors
12 volts DC / 56 total Watts<
Dimensions: 24" wide x 11.8" deep x 2.4" high
Shipping weight: 15 lbs.

http://www.dash-flash.com/magnum.html
​*


----------



## stg454 (Jan 9, 2011)

I have a Whelen mini Justice that is real bright.


----------

